# The dish was supposed to have potatoes in it according to the description on the menu.



## yuechu

大家好！

This is another sentence I was wondering how to say a little while ago at a Chinese restaurant: [Context: dish has come but they forgot to put potatoes in it] "Why does this dish not have any potatoes in it? The dish was supposed to have potatoes in it according to the description on the menu."
(I forget the dish name, but we ordered it and it was supposed to have 3 main ingredients: potatoes, eggplant and peppers (the vegetable))

Would anyone be able to help with this translation? (It does not necessarily have to be 直译）
Thanks!


----------



## qrokjae

This dish may be 地三鲜.

And the translation:

这道菜里面为什么没有土豆？菜单上不是说这里面有土豆吗？


----------



## yuechu

qrokjae said:


> This dish may be 地三鲜.


Yes, that was it!



qrokjae said:


> 这道菜里面为什么没有土豆？菜单上不是说这里面有土豆吗？


That's great. Thanks for the translation, grokjae!


----------



## SimonTsai

Here, mostly, we call potatoes 馬鈴薯; 土豆 refers to peanuts. (There doesn't exist a term in Mandarin specifically referring to monkey nuts, I suspect.)

I think that you may be interested to know a politer expression:
​不好意思。這道菜菜單上說，有馬鈴薯，但我好像沒看到。​


----------



## yuechu

OK! Thanks, SimonTsai!


----------



## guajin

qrokjae said:


> 这道菜里面为什么没有土豆？菜单上不是说这里*面*有土豆吗？


Why that 面？


----------



## yuechu

Hello Guajin,
里*面* together means "in" or "inside".


----------



## Twangling

I'll try to approach it with a straightforward translation. 菜单上写了这道菜应该放土豆的。（上上来怎么没有？）


----------



## yuechu

Hello Twangling,
Thanks for your translation as well! 



Twangling said:


> （上上来怎么没有？）


Are there supposed to be two 上？What exactly does 上来 mean here?


----------



## Twangling

It is colloquial. The first 上 is the verb meaning 上菜, wherein 菜 is omitted. The second 上 in 上来 is used as an adverb, meaning "把菜端到桌上时/when the dish is served." It is not grammatically necessary to have both.


----------



## yuechu

Oh ok! Thanks for your explanation!


----------



## albert_laosong

Twangling said:


> It is colloquial. The first 上 is the verb meaning 上菜, wherein 菜 is omitted. The second 上 in 上来 is used as an adverb, meaning "把菜端到桌上时/when the dish is served." It is not grammatically necessary to have both.


Yes, the first 上 means 上菜,  the following 上来 means the same as that in 端上来，呈上来，交上来 etc.
上上来 is quite acceptable colloquially, but it can only be used in very limited context I think.


----------



## qrokjae

guajin said:


> Why that 面？



this「面」isn't noodle, but 「里面」is one word, which means inside.


----------

